# Breeders near Western NY?



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know of any rat breeders near Buffalo/Rochester area? I am smack in the middle of them and haven't had much luck.

I am not currently looking but my two girls will be a year at the end of october and I'd like to get a third (or 4th... lol) around then. 

If anyone knows of any please let me know  Thanks!


----------

